# Pen blanks with a story



## HuntsvilleTurner

Good evening fellow sawdust sniffers!

I've recently had a few people looking for woods that have very interesting stories behind them to make some items from. I found a few items pretty easily, such as sandringham estate trimmings, woods from shipwrecks, etc. Any suggestions for woods like this, for pens and the like in particular?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I have a couple 8"x12"x5' chunks of wood that was used to build a bridge on the road to Hana over 100 years ago by the British and it's still rock solid stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HuntsvilleTurner

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have a couple 8"x12"x5' chunks of wood that was used to build a bridge on the road to Hana over 100 years ago by the British and it's still rock solid stuff.


Oh wow. That's REALLY cool. Would you be willing to part with a few smaller chunks in some way?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

HuntsvilleTurner said:


> Oh wow. That's REALLY cool. Would you be willing to part with a few smaller chunks in some way?


I haven't cut into them and prolly won't before I build the mantle. when I do there will be extra parts...


----------



## HuntsvilleTurner

Wow, what a neat project. I'd be more than happy to send some back to you in a more finished form, such as a pen or a bowl. I may be listing some woods native to my area in the next few months that I'd be willing to trade for as well. Thanks for sharing! That is definitely a great story.


----------



## Wildthings

Lambeau Field Seats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

I've done a pretty good number of items out of the Lambeau Field bleacher wood that Barry mentioned. Which reminds me, I need to order more very soon because I'm currently using my last bits of it right now.

I've also done pens from whiskey barrel staves. I've worked mainly with Jack Daniels, but have used a couple others. @Schroedc has some whiskey barrel blanks for sale here.

I also have some mahogany that was removed from a Frank Lloyd Wright home during renovations. I haven't cut into it yet, but I already have in mind what I plan to do with it and what I plan to use it for will pretty much use up the entire piece.

I know I've worked with a few other pieces with stories, but can't remember them right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I have a block of pine beam from the Marlborough tavern in Ct. It's pretty plain looking, not to mention, just, pine...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marlborough_Tavern

I also have some block of mahogany from a house in California I helped restore that was designed by Frank Lloyd Wright. Matt has some of it. I could cut up a piece for some pen blanks...

I also have Jameson whiskey barrel blanks. Straight from Ireland. Still smells like it too. Cept when you cut into it. Then it smells like the bars slop pad at the end of the night...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have a couple 8"x12"x5' chunks of wood that was used to build a bridge on the road to Hana over 100 years ago by the British and it's still rock solid stuff.


Interesting find. What kind of wood do you suppose it is Don???


----------



## Don Ratcliff

JR Parks said:


> Interesting find. What kind of wood do you suppose it is Don???


I don't know, it's heavy and lasted as a bridge for 100 years, my guess is ohea but the color is bleached out. it has some really cool spots that have indents worn in them. I'll get a pic tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I have some wood from a beam that was in a fire station the was built over a hundred years ago...made some nice pen/pencil combos from it. Might be oak but not certain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I have a piece of (I think it is spruce) that came from a bridge built around 1900 to cross the great Salt Lake in Utah
.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucin_Cutoff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

I have a pen blank (maybe 2) of pitch pine that was the original decking of the SS Nomadic -- the tender ship for the Titanic. It was returned to Belfast a few years ago and renovated, local wood turning clubs were offered pieces as they were removed, and I swapped some stuff with a guy who lives there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

